# Identify this photo?



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Does anyone know what or where this is? Trailers similar to these are available in N scale


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Never mind . . .*

After some google image searching, I've determined that although this has come to be called "******* Mansion"; it actually was an outdoor theater stage in Amsterdam.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Home town?*



GNfan said:


> After some google image searching, I've determined that although this has come to be called "******* Mansion"; it actually was an outdoor theater stage in Amsterdam.


GNfan;

Yes, I was going to suggest that is Jeff Foxworthy's, and Larry the Cable guy's home town! :laugh:

Regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

First thing I thought of was the movie, Ready Player One.


----------



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

*Hmm....*

I could add something like that to my trashy trailer park! It would fit in nicely with it.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Here is where it comes from.

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/*******-mansion/

If you really wanted to you could put one together for your layout.


----------

